

Three brands of water - bitario
http://bitar.io/paragraphs/21/

======
Mithrandir
Cache: [http://archive.is/Bwvxt](http://archive.is/Bwvxt)

------
nakkiel
Here's an example of how water brands vary:

[http://www.ehow.com/facts_6961715_bottled-water-brands-
compa...](http://www.ehow.com/facts_6961715_bottled-water-brands-
comparison.html)

It is idiotic to believe all water is equivalent. Indeed, a lot of the
marketing around brands is ridiculous but it's not quite the same thing.

------
croisillon
I can't remember the name of that portuguese brand of water, 10 years ago,
maybe some HNers would know. You would buy it on a hot day on the street,
believing it was ice-cold... while its bottle was in fact made of a curious,
deceiving translucent material and the liquid not especially cool.

